# CAAD5 2007 frame looks a lot like CAAD9



## emartino (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello, coming from a 90s steel battaglin frame, i'm going to be getting a new caad roadbike, and wanted your opinions on this:

Was at the local bike shop the other day and asked the keeper to bring down a 2007 CAAD 5 and 2007 CAAD 9 frame (in the philippines, framesets are usually the norm). Placed them side by side, and could not help noticing that they seem EXACTLY alike. They were both size 52s. From the rear, the "bendy/curved" seatstays looked and measured EXACTLY the same, the frame lengths were exactly the same, etc. In summary, I could NOT tell the difference between the two side by side, except for the decals, and paint patterns, the frames seemed identical. Only the weight was different, and I think majority of the weight difference is attributable to the carbon steerer tube of the CAAD9 vs the alum tube of the CAAD5.

I mean, even on the spec sheet on the Cdale website, most of the specs between the two are identical, except notably overall wheelbase, and the Caad9 is .1 (!) (98.6 vs 98.7 i think) longer or shorter--but i attribute this to the different carbon fork on the models (ultra vs premium), or maybe a deliberate attempt by Cdale to make the 9 look more "different" than the 5--an older established model.

Does anyone know about these differences in greater detail? I would really appreciate your help. The CAAD9 looks and reviews great, but the CAAD5 may be getting unjustly overlooked if only for the newness of the other...


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Look at the seat stays where they meet with the seat tube, those should be a bit more appart than on the CAAD5. 
Look at the toptube, where it intersects with the headtube, that should definitely be beefier than the C5
I'm pretty sure there are also differences in the diameter of the seat and down tubes where they meet the BB. 

Cheers


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think they use different blends of alloy and different butting and such. Even without a fork, I'm pretty sure the CAAD9 will be lighter than the CAAD5.

Each CAAD variation is an evolution of the preceding one so while they might look similar, they tweak it, lighten it and make it more efficient and comfy with each revisions.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Visual cues: 

The CAAD 9 has bladed seatstays, a dropped, ovalized toptube at the headtube junction, and a butted seattube that gets wider towards the bottom bracket (31.8 seat clamp, 34.8 F. Der. clamp).

Plus, it is made of the proprietary Optimo alloy, developed by Alcoa for sole use by Cannondale. The CAAD 5 is not.

The CAAD 9 is lighter.

Hope that helps!


----------

